# Just some pics



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually started putting back new pipe at the depot restoration I'm working on. Thought I would bore you with some pics

First one is a 4" tap on a 30" clay tile. The tee at the right of the pic is a 2-way CO tee. Yawn...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the same sewer entering the building. This is 1 of 2 building sewers. Note all the inspector feet:laughing:

Train tracks are 5' away from the tap. Needless to say I had my journeyman on the lookout while I was down there making the tap.

To be 5' away from a 55 mph train is a bit uneasy.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the new elevator pit. They had to break through 48" of concrete to get to the required depth for the floor of the pit.It was the largest footing I have ever seen. You can see it in the ditch wall. We then set the perforated lid sump pit. Blah blah blah..

Nothing too exciting.I just like it when folks post pics.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Actually started putting back new pipe at the depot restoration I'm working on. Thought I would bore you with some pics
> 
> First one is a 4" tap on a 30" clay tile. The tee at the right of the pic is a 2-way CO tee. Yawn...


How is the tap made? whats that tan stuff around the connection? They dont require a two way at the building drain/sewer connection and a one way sweep at the street?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> This is the new elevator pit. They had to break through 48" of concrete to get to the required depth for the floor of the pit.It was the largest footing I have ever seen. You can see it in the ditch wall. We then set the perforated lid sump pit. Blah blah blah..
> 
> Nothing too exciting.I just like it when folks post pics.


 Holy crap Now thats a footing!!!!!! They didn't freak out that they chopped the footing like that? I suppose they reinforced it with epoxy'd in rebar when the poured the new pit. Thanks for the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> How is the tap made? whats that tan stuff around the connection? They dont require a two way at the building drain/sewer connection and a one way sweep at the street?


 
The tap was made with a series of holes drilled with a 3/16" hammer bit.
Then hammer/chisel gingerly.

Tan stuff = anchoring cement. It bonds to the roughed up clay and scuffed up pvc rather well.

There is the 2-way you see in the pic and 2-ways 3' from the structure. The one at the tap isn't required but, was drawn so it goes in.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Holy crap Now thats a footing!!!!!! They didn't freak out that they chopped the footing like that? I suppose they reinforced it with epoxy'd in rebar when the poured the new pit. Thanks for the pics:thumbsup:


The basement wall in the pic doubles as a retaining wall. walk-out basement at track level. street level is 2 stories above.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> The tap was made with a series of holes drilled with a 3/16" hammer bit.
> Then hammer/chisel gingerly.
> 
> Tan stuff = anchoring cement. It bonds to the roughed up clay and scuffed up pvc rather well.
> ...


 I would have tapped the same way,just seeing how you did it. I bey you woulda crapped your pants if the whole side of that pipe fell in I know that would have crossed my mind as I started.
I love anchoring cement.I use it to pour voids under pvc closet flanges on repairs or anything that you need a strong fast setting cement. The stuff i use expands as it sets. 
Here they would want a One way at the street. I guess so the dumb-but operating the jetter truck for the city doesn't run the 1.5" 4,000 psi jetter up into the homeowners toilet giving them a deadly bidet wash.:laughing:
great looking work:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Making the hole takes alot of time. Dang pipe is about 2" thick. Patience baby:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Making the hole takes alot of time. Dang pipe is about 2" thick. Patience baby:thumbup:


I big core bit would be ideal.I just wouldn't do enough of them to justify the expense. the tan stuff looked like plumbers putty:laughing::yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

OK where is the primer, no purple primer. Pictures without purple primer on the pipes is not allowed on here. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> OK where is the primer, no purple primer. Pictures without purple primer on the pipes is not allowed on here. :laughing:


 yeah and what about osha...did they come by. i dont see any shoring and that soil looks loose to me.:laughing: I dont see the writing face up either. Your failed...do it over:laughing:.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> yeah and what about osha...did they come by. i dont see any shoring and that soil looks loose to me.:laughing: I dont see the writing face up either. Your failed...do it over:laughing:.


Hole was 40" deep. No OSHA that day. Those guys look like tourists walking around with cameras hanging around their necks.

Primer was the first question I asked the 88 year old city plumbing inspector. He said clear was fine. 

Writing is ALL face up. That is one of my pet-peeves. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a pic of my office that I'm close to finishing. Cant get the damn plumber to come back
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/office.jpg
Here is a pic of a bigazz waste and overflow....those are 12" tiles for reference. 
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/bigasswaste001.jpg
This is a very cool marble lavatory made by De la frontera. 19" round drop in or above counter installation. hand chisled edge
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/delafrontera2.jpg
Some big rehau Everloc fittings
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/rehau.jpg


----------

